# What do lens patent applications tell or not tell us?



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2018)

I am intrigued wondering how many of the lens patents come to fruition and how many new lenses appear unexpectedly without prior indication from patents. For example, were there patents alerting us to the the new RF lenses or the radically redesigned 400mm f/2.8? Does anyone keep a tally of what doesn't come to fruition?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello Alan!

I didn't and do not do any researches on patents and how many of come to fruition.
But I am quite interested in what canonrumors and other pages find and post for us.

Throughout the last few years my personal experience is that most patents

don't become a product, but several patents are made while a lens is developed
are to stake the companies claims
are released for us to see only after the lens is announced
Still it's some fun to read and (try to) understand


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 26, 2018)

Utility patents can take many years to go through the system. The process can outlast the development cycle (hence items sold with the marking “patent pending”).

Generally I’d expect that nothing can be gleaned from a patent application, or lack thereof.


----------

